# Yesterdays birds



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

From the marsh. A couple of Pintails and a flyover Sandhill Crane.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

if you don't mind my asking. What did you shoot those pintails with?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Canon 30D w/ Sigma 500mm f/4.5 lens. Why, is something wrong with them?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> Canon 30D w/ Sigma 500mm f/4.5 lens. Why, is something wrong with them?


No, he's looking to duplicate the results - as am I 
Nice pics......

Do you remember the f stop on pic #3? Distance?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good looking shots. Isn't the f4.5 the 150-500 lens. I have been thinking about getting the 50-500 because of the f4. I thought it might work better with the 1.4 teleconverter I have. Have you tried a teleconverter with your lens.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful shots. I'd guess you shot them at the "magic hour"....sometime near sunrise or sunset. Rich


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Michael, my lens is a prime, not a zoom. I tried it with the 2x tc but didn't like the results. I have a Kenko 1.4x around here somewhere, might try that to see how it works.
Rich, sunset. 
Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup I was going to try and shoot some birds this year and was trying to get a baseline on some settings. 

My setup would be my D90 with a 70-300. Love the clarity in the pictures. Did you crop or post edit them any?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

They were shot in RAW and converted to jpeg from Digital Photo Pro then cropped and resized in photoshop.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is a shot of an American Bittern in flight from the same morning before the fog had burned off all of the way.


----------

